# sending message through router?



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i sometimes use a router which a few people connect to is there anyway of sending them a message through the router telling them like i am turning off the router or something? i am admin of the router and have full access to it and not through net send cause we all know that doesnt work, if i am not allowed to ask this just lemme know, i dont know where it crosses the line where the tech team stops helping


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Windows has a built in messaging client. I can't remember how to access because I haven't used it for years but a Google search ought to get you the info.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

yes it has a built in messaging client which is the messenger which never works cause its default off, u have to use net send for it, is there any other way like from the router or something?


----------

